# Space Marines vs Sisters of Battle



## Glued (Dec 4, 2010)

One Order of the Sisters of battle vs a Chapter of the Space Marines.


----------



## Riverlia (Dec 4, 2010)

Space Marines have better power armor, better soldier inside the power armor (superhuman vs normal woman, loyal but tactical minds vs religious fanatics), more sensible equipments (SOBs have a tendency to love Flamer, even when it's not the best choice), better armor units (Landraider, Dreadnought and Predator), heavier infantry (Terminator), their own space ships capable of Orbital armament.

SM also command more respect from IG and IN, while almost anyone who is relatively sensible in any Imperium force consider SOB a bunch of fanatics.

Well doh, let stomp 'em, brothers.

Although the SOB that took part in gambling and sexual dates in "Cain's last stand" is hawt


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 4, 2010)

Average Space Marine > Average Sister of Battle.

That's all there is to it. Space Marines are considered Humanitys Finest for a reason. They're simply better all round than the Sisters.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, they at least won't go down easy... but down they will go.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2010)

They'll go down on those Space nutz


----------



## Riverlia (Dec 4, 2010)

Fang said:


> They'll go down on those Space nutz



While it's confirmed that SOBs are capable of *that*, even though its hard to find an open-minded one; whether any SM beside Space Wolves can get it in the mood or feel any attraction toward the opposite gender at all is a big question.

To make it short: I doubt they can put those nutz to good use, or bad use, or any use


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 4, 2010)

i remember in one of the space marine omnibuses, they fought the sisters. grey knights one i think?


----------



## Sindri (Dec 4, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Average Space Marine > Average Sister of Battle.
> 
> That's all there is to it. Space Marines are considered Humanitys Finest for a reason. They're simply better all round than the Sisters.



Pretty much sums up what i was going to say.  If i remember right the Sister's are basically Space Marines without the implants and their armour isn't as good.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 4, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Space Marines are considered Humanitys Finest for a reason.



Adeptus Custodes


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 5, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> i remember in one of the space marine omnibuses, they fought the sisters. grey knights one i think?



It was the Grey Knights. It was only one squad against what was a sizable Sisters of Battle force. It definitely shows that they fight hard and dirty.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 5, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> It was the Grey Knights. It was only one squad against what was a sizable Sisters of Battle force. It definitely shows that they fight hard and dirty.



That sounds like a "must read."

Which book is it?


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 5, 2010)

HachibiWaka said:


> That sounds like a "must read."
> 
> Which book is it?



The first book in the Grey Knights Omnibus. The whole thing is just ridiculously epic and awesome. Ben Counter's best work.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 5, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> The first book in the Grey Knights Omnibus. The whole thing is just ridiculously epic and awesome. Ben Counter's best work.



Wait, seriously? I'm like half way through that one and havent heard anything about the sisters of battle (save for a brief mentioning about 1/4 of the way in.)

Must be near the end. This is going to be epic, I can tell.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep. Just keep reading. The whole omnibus is strangely perfect...


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 5, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Yep. Just keep reading. The whole omnibus is strangely perfect...



Thanks (though I dont have the omnibus, I just have the first book, well, and the third one.)


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

To put into perspective, a veteran Ultramarine Captain coming back from the experience and trials of hell on a daemon world in the Eye of Terror got his shit kicked by a Grey Knight's Justicar.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 5, 2010)

Fang said:


> To put into perspective, a veteran Ultramarine Captain coming back from the experience and trials of hell on a daemon world in the Eye of Terror got his shit kicked by a Grey Knight's Justicar.



You wouldn't happen to be talking about Uriel Ventris would you?


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 5, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> While it's confirmed that SOBs are capable of *that*, even though its hard to find an open-minded one; whether any SM beside Space Wolves can get it in the mood or feel any attraction toward the opposite gender at all is a big question.
> 
> To make it short: I doubt they can put those nutz to good use, or bad use, or any use



They can, actually. As you stated, Space Wolves like Torin the Wayfarer and Ragnar Blackmane have shown attraction towards various women. In addition, however, the Salamanders actually live on Nocturne and have families while still serving as Space Marines. 

The Emperor's Children have, on average, 2.71 working dicks per Marine.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2010)

Not like they shouldn't be able. The Emperor boned women and had the Sensui, his actual bloodline children.

The Astartes should be capable of it, as well as the Primarchs. Custodes, not too sure.


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 5, 2010)

Where does it say that the Salamanders still live on Nocturne and have families while still serving as Space Marines? I consider that an even greater nod to how great the Salamanders are as Chapters go.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 5, 2010)

Man, Warhammer 40K has everything!


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 7, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Where does it say that the Salamanders still live on Nocturne and have families while still serving as Space Marines? I consider that an even greater nod to how great the Salamanders are as Chapters go.



Don't remember where I read it, but the Salamanders don't live within their Fortress-Monastery and instead live among the people of Nocturne. Plus, if you read _Salamander_, there's constant references to splits between legion (now chapter) members due to tribal background. Unlike the Space Wolves, who discard previous tribal allegiances upon becoming Space Marines, Salamanders keep their old tribal prejudices and allegiances.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fang said:


> Custodes, not too sure.



I don't see why they couldn't. They are like Space Marines but instead of using Pimarch geneseed they use the Emperor's.


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 7, 2010)

there's a bit (well, quite a bit) of relevant info on Custodes in _ The First heretic _ should anyone be curious. Not that it touches much on the biology, but i think your supposition more likely than for marines....

spoilers below. Be warned, reasonably major spoilers.


*Spoiler*: _first heretic spoilers_ 



 Well, they are indeed created from the Emperor's genetic code, but that is not the only reason they are superior. Essentially Space Marines are mass produced as we know, whereas each Custode is created individually with a more refined process. Thus i suspect that they don't have implants like marines and thus have a higher chance of being virile.

[A note on primarchs too... they apparently do not have lungs, liver, heart or any such mundane internal organs ]

Anyways, back on Cusdodes, They are not so good at fighting in groups either, each only seems to trust in himself and the Emperor. They are _ lions _ to a space marines _ wolf _ as termed by one Marine. They are also shown inc ombat to kill the hell out of Marines, even when outnumbered, but they can be overwhelmed by numbers just like any threat. 




Back on topic Marines will kill the hell out of Sisters of Battle


----------

